# Using ACSI card



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Were off to Normandy in June I have the 2010 ACSI card but am just wondering if I need to book the sites in advance or is it possible to just take pot luck and turn up on the day .
Thanks


----------



## markymark05 (Aug 11, 2009)

I to have the 2010 card and was under the impression that you may just turn up for the night unannounced. Looking in the book most sights state that prior booking is not needed. Think if it was peak season and i defo wanted to stay on a certain sight then i would ring ahead. If you get the DVD pack all the contact numbers are provided for you along with a letter in Frech where all you have to do is put dates on
Hope this helps
Mark


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Absolutely no need to book in advance, just turn up.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

No need to book as it isn't high season.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

wp1234 said:


> Were off to Normandy in June I have the 2010 ACSI card but am just wondering if I need to book the sites in advance or is it possible to just take pot luck and turn up on the day


The ACSI card only guarantees price, not availability. Base your booking decision on the season and site, as you would without the card.

Dougie.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,
We've never booked ahead at ACSI discount sites and only had a problem a couple of times when we've arrived at an unexpected public holiday weekend.

We have found that at some sites they expect you to pay the site fee in cash rather than using a card to maximise their profit  

Steve


----------



## markymark05 (Aug 11, 2009)

Steve, cant get me head around that.

So you turn up and expect to pay 15 euro as stated in the book and they say no its 20 euro?
Cheeky gits. :lol:


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

markymark05 said:


> Steve, cant get me head around that.
> 
> So you turn up and expect to pay 15 euro as stated in the book and they say no its 20 euro?
> Cheeky gits. :lol:


No! but if it costs a site money to process credit card, debit card or cheque transactions they have asked to be paid in cash.

We have paid almost €20 in Switzerland at a couple of sites as they added several extras - rubbish tax, tourist tax

It has still easily paid for the cost of the card after a couple of nights camping and we like to chill (and spread) out on a pleasant grassy pitch for a couple of nights instead of staying on aires.

Steve


----------

